# Hugelkulture AKA Swale Gardening.



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

This kind of garden is suppose to never need watering or fertilizer once it is finished. The breaking down of the logs overtime make nitrogen phosphate and all the nutrients it will need.

We built one of these about 3 years ago. It was ready to plant last year. But it needs more dirt on top of it because the ends have opened in last couple years because we didn't put enough dirt on it to begin with.

The kids came down and cut down lot of old trees for us and we put them in the hole we dug. Then added brush small tree limbs etc.

So I had to use a hand truck to carry logs to the 2-1/2 ' hole I had dug. Then next visit my daughter and grandson helped put some of the dirt on top which was taken from other side of field. So it was lots of work over about 6months off and on.

I keep looking at it begging for more dirt and need to get back to it. A shame to do all that work and not use it. But lots of work calling around here.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I have seen some gardens in videos about this. I hope you have awesome success with yours.

I have a friend who had one of her gardeners suggest that she do this in her yard. He had been trimming trees in her yard and used the branches for it. The challenge is they weren't dead, they had just been cut, and they grew up and out of the garden. She has since had them removed.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> I have seen some gardens in videos about this. I hope you have awesome success with yours.
> 
> I have a friend who had one of her gardeners suggest that she do this in her yard. He had been trimming trees in her yard and used the branches for it. The challenge is they weren't dead, they had just been cut, and they grew up and out of the garden. She has since had them removed.


 Thanks and I hope to get back to it soon. Heavy equipment would be nice but a little here and there and I can do it and daughters will help next visit too. 
Very little watering could come in handy too. I want to put in some red wigglers once I build up the dirt.


----------

